# Albiol al Napoli



## admin (16 Luglio 2013)

*Il Napoli è vicinissimo a Raul Albiol* del Real Madrid. Lo spagnolo sembra aver superato al fotofinish la concorrenza di Rami. Domani potrebbe essere il giorno giusto per la chiusura della trattativa tra i partenopei ed il Real.

Sky


----------



## pennyhill (16 Luglio 2013)

Albiol, Callejón, fanno la spessa con le riserve del Real? 

Se mi dite che il mercato si fa tenendo conto delle volontà dell’allenatore, sono d’accordo, ma sinceramente, Albiol, Damiao, Callejon, Julio Cesar (se prendi Rafael), potevano spenderli meglio questi soldi. L’unico che avrei preso è Mertens, che a 26 anni andrà a confrontarsi con un campionato molto diverso da quello olandese.
Albiol dietro serviva,sicuramente, ma resta un reparto ancora lontano dall'essere fatto.
Quello che è molto probabile, e che si vedrà una squadra che poco o nulla avrà da spartire con il Napoli di Mazzarri, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Luglio 2013)

bhè sulla carta non vedo cosa abbia da invidiare ai nostri o anche a quelli della juve


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Albiol, Callejón, fanno la spessa con le riserve del Real?
> 
> Se mi dite che il mercato si fa tenendo conto delle volontà dell’allenatore, sono d’accordo, ma sinceramente, Albiol, Damiao, Callejon, Julio Cesar (se prendi Rafael), potevano spenderli meglio questi soldi. L’unico che avrei preso è Mertens, che a 26 anni andrà a confrontarsi con un campionato molto diverso da quello olandese.
> Albiol dietro serviva,sicuramente, ma resta un reparto ancora lontano dall'essere fatto.
> Quello che è molto probabile, e che si vedrà una squadra che poco o nulla avrà da spartire con il Napoli di Mazzarri, nel bene e nel male.


D'accordo. Sento dire che il Napoli ci è superiore... mi chiedo in cosa però, Damiao e Callejòn non sono niente di più di una scommessa, l'unica "certezza" è Mertens come dici tu stesso ma le virgolette sono d'obbligo. Infine la coppia Cannavaro-Albiol non mi sembra essere più forte di Mexes-Zapata sinceramente.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'accordo. Sento dire che il Napoli ci è superiore... mi chiedo in cosa però, Damiao e Callejòn non sono niente di più di una scommessa, l'unica "certezza" è Mertens come dici tu stesso ma le virgolette sono d'obbligo. Infine la coppia Cannavaro-Albiol non mi sembra essere più forte di Mexes-Zapata sinceramente.



E non hanno i terzini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E non hanno i terzini.


Praticamente... se non altro i nostri tre si son dimostrati essere dei validi elementi, lì saranno tutti da verificare Zuniga, Armero e Maggio.

Ad oggi credo sia questo il Napoli:
................Julio Cesar
....Maggio Albiol Cannavaro Zuniga
............Behrami Inler
Callejòn........Hamsik.......Mertens
.................Damiao(?)


----------



## Frikez (16 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Albiol, Callejón, fanno la spessa con le riserve del Real?
> 
> Se mi dite che il mercato si fa tenendo conto delle volontà dell’allenatore, sono d’accordo, ma sinceramente, Albiol, Damiao, Callejon, Julio Cesar (se prendi Rafael), potevano spenderli meglio questi soldi. L’unico che avrei preso è Mertens, che a 26 anni andrà a confrontarsi con un campionato molto diverso da quello olandese.
> Albiol dietro serviva,sicuramente, ma resta un reparto ancora lontano dall'essere fatto.
> Quello che è molto probabile, e che si vedrà una squadra che poco o nulla avrà da spartire con il Napoli di Mazzarri, nel bene e nel male.



Tipo? Che giocatori avrebbero dovuto prendere?

Albiol, Callejo, Julio Cesar è tutta gente che ha giocato in Champions ed è abituata a certi palcoscenici..è finito il tempo degli Edu Vargas, El Kaddouri, Fernandez e compagnia, ora hanno cambiato filosofia seguendo le idee di Benitez e usano i soldi a disposizione su giocatori già pronti provando a vincere nell'immediato e cercando di fare più strada possibile in Europa..sono sicuro al 200% che De Laurentiis quest'anno voglia arrivare agli ottavi di finale.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2013)

Il Napoli di quest'anno sarà un punto interrogativo come il Milan dell'anno scorso, con la differenza che hanno cambiato anche allenatore. Per me il Napoli è sceso di 2/3 posizioni rispetto all'anno scorso. Juve e Fiorentina sono sicuramente davanti, ma anche noi e forse l'Inter.


----------



## robs91 (16 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E non hanno i terzini.



Zuniga e Armero sono i terzini titolari della nazionale colombiana.Il primo se non sbaglio nasce terzino,tra l'altro(anche col Siena ha giocato in quella posizione).Ovviamente in fase difensiva non sono fenomenali....

Per quanto riguarda la campagna acquisti:Mertens e Callejon sono due buoni giocatori,Albiol è sicuramente meglio di Britos,mentre Damiao è una scommessa che può andare bene o male.Però chiedo:quale altra punta potevano prendere?I vari Higuain, Dzeko ecc non sono fattibili per loro....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Luglio 2013)

Stanno facendo uno squadrone e ci sono ancora i soldi di Cavani.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2013)

Non mi sembra che i soldi di Cavani li stanno spendendo cosi bene anzi poi 12 milioni


----------



## Ale (16 Luglio 2013)

prendono tutti spagnoli? interessa didac vila?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2013)

ottimo colpo


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2013)

I soldi li stanno reinvestendo, però 12 mln per Albiol è 'na roba...... Io avrei preso Rami, decisamente più forte.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo uno squadrone e ci sono ancora i soldi di Cavani.



Con Mertens, Callejon, Albiol stanno facendo uno squadrone??? Bah.....


----------



## Albijol (16 Luglio 2013)

Per me Bigon è uno scarsone


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo uno squadrone e ci sono ancora i soldi di Cavani.



guarda che stanno gia spendendo i soldi di cavani


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> I soldi li stanno reinvestendo, però 12 mln per Albiol è 'na roba...... Io avrei preso Rami, decisamente più forte.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Callejon è forte; non vedo cos'abbia meno di Ljajic, Albiol è forte almeno quanto Zapata, Mertens è un signor esterno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2013)

Mah,giocatore buono,ma non di più.
Vediamo che fanno coi soldi di Cavani.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2013)

Beh parliamo di un buon difensore e niente più comunque ragazzi. Smettiamola di adorare sempre i giocatori degli altri e sminuire i nostri!


----------



## Dexter (16 Luglio 2013)

Albiol è la prima riserva di Ramos e Piquè in nazionale,tanto scarso non è. Francamente non capisco le critiche...Thiago Silva e Marquinos non andrebbero mai a giocare a Napoli,sono questi i nomi che possono permettersi. Stesso discorso per Callejon,Mertens...Mata e Fabregas non vanno a giocare a Napoli...Damiao era la punta titolare del brazil prima che si spaccasse (non che avesse tutta sta concorrenza,però..),Higuain non ti viene a giocare a Napoli...Per quello che il Napoli è oggi (una squadra che giocava in Lega Pro qualche anno fa) sono dei grandi acquisti.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2013)

Albiol è la riserva di quei due perchè non ce ne sono altri, sono pieni di mezze punte ma a difensori stanno messi molto male.

Chiaro che sia un buonissimo acquisto per loro, ma non capisco perchè se il Napoli compra questo qui tutti a dire ottimo colpo mentre se il Milan riscatta Zapata si piange. 

Mi sembra di percepire sempre che l'erba del vicino è più verde, il che è incomprensibile! Se parliamo del mercato della Juventus vi do ragione, gran mercato per ora, ma quello di tutte le altre non sarà mica un mercato da favola!?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Callejon è forte; non vedo cos'abbia meno di Ljajic, Albiol è forte almeno quanto Zapata, Mertens è un signor esterno.



Aldilà che Callejon sia un 87 ed abbia collezionato in 5 anni 156 presenze e soli 18 gol (numeri direi infimi) e valga tecnicamente la ball destra di Ljajic, se tu mi dici che Albiol è forte quanto Zapata, però è costato il doppio (12 mln), qualcosa non quadra....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Albiol è la riserva di quei due perchè non ce ne sono altri, sono pieni di mezze punte ma a difensori stanno messi molto male.
> 
> Chiaro che sia un buonissimo acquisto per loro, ma non capisco perchè se il Napoli compra questo qui tutti a dire ottimo colpo mentre se il Milan riscatta Zapata si piange.
> 
> Mi sembra di percepire sempre che l'erba del vicino è più verde, il che è incomprensibile! Se parliamo del mercato della Juventus vi do ragione, gran mercato per ora, ma quello di tutte le altre non sarà mica un mercato da favola!?



Quotone.


----------



## SuperMilan (16 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Albiol è la prima riserva di Ramos e Piquè in nazionale,tanto scarso non è. Francamente non capisco le critiche...Thiago Silva e Marquinos non andrebbero mai a giocare a Napoli,sono questi i nomi che possono permettersi. Stesso discorso per Callejon,Mertens...Mata e Fabregas non vanno a giocare a Napoli...Damiao era la punta titolare del brazil prima che si spaccasse (non che avesse tutta sta concorrenza,però..),Higuain non ti viene a giocare a Napoli...Per quello che il Napoli è oggi (una squadra che giocava in Lega Pro qualche anno fa) sono dei grandi acquisti.



Tutto giusto, ciò non toglie che, ad oggi, ci considero superiori .


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2013)

Il mercato del Napoli in vista del prossimo anno è di gran lunga superiore al nostro e non è ancora concluso... però io non farei cambio perché in prospettiva futura dovremmo essere messi meglio noi, la politica dei giovani mi piace, ma il Napoli ad oggi è favorito assieme alla Fiorentina per i due posti in Champions alle spalle della Juve.


----------



## Frikez (16 Luglio 2013)

La Roma ha preso Strootman e Benatia, la Fiorentina Gomez, Ilicic, Joaquin e potrà contare su Rossi, il Napoli Julio Cesar, Rafael, Callejon, Albiol e Mertens e noi le metà di Saponara e Poli, in effetti le campagne acquisti degli altri sono poca roba rispetto alla nostra


----------



## Dexter (16 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di percepire sempre che l'erba del vicino è più verde, il che è incomprensibile! Se parliamo del mercato della Juventus vi do ragione, gran mercato per ora, ma quello di tutte le altre non sarà mica un mercato da favola!?


l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde...di quale? perchè noi abbiamo un prato? mi sembra paradossale criticare il mercato degli altri quando noi non abbiamo preso ancora nessuno. damiao e mertens sono dei giocatori che promettono benissimo e che sarei stato felice di vedere da noi,e non è perchè li ha acquistati il napoli...cosi come rafael al posto di abbiato o amelia. nonostante tutto siamo ancora i favoriti per il secondo posto, ma se continuano tutte a rinforzarsi e noi rimaniamo a guardare...


----------



## pennyhill (16 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Praticamente... se non altro i nostri tre si son dimostrati essere dei validi elementi, lì saranno tutti da verificare Zuniga, Armero e Maggio.
> 
> Ad oggi credo sia questo il Napoli:
> ................Julio Cesar
> ...



Benitez ha costruito la sua carriera con due squadre (Valencia e Liverpool), dove ha allenato due dei migliori registi spagnoli degli ultimi 20 anni, anzi diciamo pure i migliori con Guardiola e Xavi, gente come Baraja e Xabi Alonso, poi aveva anche gli Aimar e i Gerrard, come avrà Hamsik. Behrami-Inler vi sembrano una grande coppia di centrali per il 4-2-3-1, per uno abituato ad avere Baraja e Xabi?
Potrebbe essere un bel trauma per lui. 



Frikez ha scritto:


> Tipo? Che giocatori avrebbero dovuto prendere?
> 
> Albiol, Callejo, Julio Cesar è tutta gente che ha giocato in Champions ed è abituata a certi palcoscenici..è finito il tempo degli Edu Vargas, El Kaddouri, Fernandez e compagnia, ora hanno cambiato filosofia seguendo le idee di Benitez e usano i soldi a disposizione su giocatori già pronti provando a vincere nell'immediato e cercando di fare più strada possibile in Europa..sono sicuro al 200% che De Laurentiis quest'anno voglia arrivare agli ottavi di finale.



Giocatori * almeno dello stesso livello di Callejon si trovano, poi ti potevano costare di più, ma se perdi Cavani un paio di investimenti sopra i 15 milioni li devi mettere in programma. Julio Cesar come detto potevano evitare di prenderlo per esempio, se acquisti Rafael poi, avrebbero potuto spendere di più in un altro ruolo.
Albiol per la difesa ho detto che va bene, ma è tutto il reparto che va rivisto, poco importa che Zuniga e Armero facciano i terzini in nazionale, Chivu giocava mezz’ala nella Romania, la realtà è che Armero è inguardabile da un anno e mezzo, che Zuniga vuole andare via, che Maggio ha 32 anni (ma su lui sono convinto che farà bene). Gli serve un laterale giovane, che possa essere una valida alternativa se i presunti titolari dovessero faticare.
A me Damiao piace anche, ma magari un attaccante che conosce meglio il calcio europeo, che ti può costare anche di meno, che è meno reclamizzato, lo trovi.

*
Yarmolenko
Cerci
Candreva
Shaqiri
Vela
Honda
McGeady
Chadli
Victor Moses


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Benitez ha costruito la sua carriera con due squadre (Valencia e Liverpool), dove ha allenato due dei migliori registi spagnoli degli ultimi 20 anni, anzi diciamo pure i migliori con Guardiola e Xavi, gente come Baraja e Xabi Alonso, poi aveva anche gli Aimar e i Gerrard, come avrà Hamsik. Behrami-Inler vi sembrano una grande coppia di centrali per il 4-2-3-1, per uno abituato ad avere Baraja e Xabi?
> Potrebbe essere un bel trauma per lui.


Infatti, ho specificato che "ad oggi" dovrebbe essere così il centrocampo, tanto meno credo sia una grande coppia quella in mediana, anzi, mi auguro per loro che comprino un regista con le palle da mettere al fianco di Behrami e al posto di quel mezzo giocatore di Inler.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La Roma ha preso Strootman e Benatia, la Fiorentina Gomez, Ilicic, Joaquin e potrà contare su Rossi, il Napoli Julio Cesar, Rafael, Callejon, Albiol e Mertens e noi le metà di Saponara e Poli, in effetti le campagne acquisti degli altri sono poca roba rispetto alla nostra



Si appunto, aggiungiamo la Lazio che se guardi il centrocampo ti vengono i brividi per il terzo posto. Ma tranquilli come dice un caro e vecchio amico "Non arriva nessuno, se nessuno parte"
Per quanto mi riguarda il Napoli sta passando dalla dipendeza di cavani all'essere più squadra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La Roma ha preso Strootman e Benatia, la Fiorentina Gomez, Ilicic, Joaquin e potrà contare su Rossi, il Napoli Julio Cesar, Rafael, Callejon, Albiol e Mertens e noi le metà di Saponara e Poli, in effetti le campagne acquisti degli altri sono poca roba rispetto alla nostra


Noi abbiamo preso Saponara, Poli e si lavora per Honda che se non arriverà in questa sessione arriverà a gennaio, poi è ovvio che le altre squadre si muovano di più dati i nostri problemi in sede di mercato però il fatto che si muovano di più non vuol dire che stiano allestendo squadre più forti della nostra.


----------



## Dexter (16 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti, ho specificato che "ad oggi" dovrebbe essere così il centrocampo, tanto meno credo sia una grande coppia quella in mediana, anzi, mi auguro per loro che comprino un regista con le palle da mettere al fianco di Behrami e al posto di quel mezzo giocatore di Inler.


sto tremando di paura dopo le ultime dichiarazioni di Verratti...per me alla fine prenderanno Gonalons.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sto tremando di paura dopo le ultime dichiarazioni di Verratti...per me alla fine prenderanno Gonalons.


Ma quale Verratti, non scherziamo, Verratti al Napoli è come Ibrahimovic alla Juventus. Tutt'al più prenderanno Gonalons che non vale certo più dei vari Callejòn o Albiol.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo preso Saponara, Poli e si lavora per Honda che se non arriverà in questa sessione arriverà a gennaio, poi è ovvio che le altre squadre si muovano di più dati i nostri problemi in sede di mercato però il fatto che si muovano di più non vuol dire che stiano allestendo squadre più forti della nostra.



parole sante.


----------



## Dexter (16 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quale Verratti, non scherziamo, Verratti al Napoli è come Ibrahimovic alla Juventus. Tutt'al più prenderanno Gonalons che non vale certo più dei vari Callejòn o Albiol.


se si parla di Fiorentina non vedo perchè non si dovrebbe di Napoli...anche io la vedo dura,ma alla luce di quello che ha detto ...conoscendo il tipetto fra l'altro Napoli sarebbe gradita,fidati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> se si parla di Fiorentina non vedo perchè non si dovrebbe di Napoli...anche io la vedo dura,ma alla luce di quello che ha detto ...conoscendo il tipetto fra l'altro Napoli sarebbe gradita,fidati.


Ma infatti stesso discorso per la Fiorentina.


----------



## Frikez (16 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo preso Saponara, Poli e si lavora per Honda che se non arriverà in questa sessione arriverà a gennaio, poi è ovvio che le altre squadre si muovano di più dati i nostri problemi in sede di mercato però il fatto che si muovano di più non vuol dire che stiano allestendo squadre più forti della nostra.



Ma infatti bisognerà comunque aspettare il campo per vedere la forza delle varie squadre, il discorso è che al 16 luglio più o meno tutte le big si stanno muovendo bene cercando di rinforzarsi, noi invece faremo il solito mercato di riparazione a gennaio con Honda e qualcun'altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma infatti bisognerà comunque aspettare il campo per vedere la forza delle varie squadre, il discorso è che finora più o meno tutte le big si stanno muovendo bene cercando di rinforzarsi, noi invece faremo il solito mercato di riparazione a gennaio con Honda e qualcun'altro.


Al di là dei mercati delle singole squadre, comunque non vedo nessuno nettamente più forte di noi in serie A, a parte la Juventus ovviamente.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde...di quale? perchè noi abbiamo un prato? mi sembra paradossale criticare il mercato degli altri quando noi non abbiamo preso ancora nessuno. damiao e mertens sono dei giocatori che promettono benissimo e che sarei stato felice di vedere da noi,e non è perchè li ha acquistati il napoli...cosi come rafael al posto di abbiato o amelia. nonostante tutto siamo ancora i favoriti per il secondo posto, ma se continuano tutte a rinforzarsi e noi rimaniamo a guardare...



Io non sto sminuendo il mercato degli altri, si stanno muovendo, senza dubbio. Ma il mercato non si fa sulla carta, bisogna vedere sul campo i risultati. Tranne la Juventus nessuno ha comprato il campione, ha comprato la garanzia, mi pare palese. Quindi di cosa dovrei aver paura? 

Dentro al forum vedo un pessimismo ad un mese e mezzo dalla fine del mercato che per me non ha senso. Io credo basti guardare le rose per capire che Juventus a parte non vedo in cosa dovremmo essere inferiori alle tanto esaltate Napoli e Fiorentina. O addirittura Roma che adesso sembra esser diventata grazie a Maicon e Strootman tanta roba. 

Ma d'altronde è sempre cosi, c'è sempre pessimismo. Ci si dimentica di avere in rosa gente come Balotelli, El Shaarawy, De Sciglio, Montolivo... si sputa su gente come Pazzini, De Jong, Mexes, Zapata... e sono certo che da qui alla fine qualche buon o ottimo giocatore ancora arriverà. 

Calma e sangue freddo gente.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non sto sminuendo il mercato degli altri, si stanno muovendo, senza dubbio. Ma il mercato non si fa sulla carta, bisogna vedere sul campo i risultati. Tranne la Juventus nessuno ha comprato il campione, ha comprato la garanzia, mi pare palese. Quindi di cosa dovrei aver paura?
> 
> Dentro al forum vedo un pessimismo ad un mese e mezzo dalla fine del mercato che per me non ha senso. Io credo basti guardare le rose per capire che Juventus a parte non vedo in cosa dovremmo essere inferiori alle tanto esaltate Napoli e Fiorentina. O addirittura Roma che adesso sembra esser diventata grazie a Maicon e Strootman tanta roba.
> 
> ...


Ma calma cosa scusa? Lo ha detto Galliani lo avrà ripetuto 979797 volte e non ditemi che Galliani non dice mai la verità. La verità è una sola il Milan per fare mercato ha bisogno di vendere. Gli unici che hanno mercato non vanno via. Il Milan ora come ora non ha un cent.0 euri. Non cambia niente agosto 2 settembre o oggi, le cose non cambieranno questa volta. Se vanno via Boateng e Robinho arriva qualcuno altrimenti è inutile star qui a farsi false illusioni.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2013)

Resto dell'idea che ancora si farà. Il mercato del Milan non è finito dieci giorni fa con Poli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti, ho specificato che "ad oggi" dovrebbe essere così il centrocampo, tanto meno credo sia una grande coppia quella in mediana, anzi, mi auguro per loro che comprino un regista con le palle da mettere al fianco di Behrami e al posto di quel mezzo giocatore di Inler.


Sono d'accordo con te. 

I due centrali di centrocampo non mi convincono per niente, nel 4-2-3-1 ci vuole un regista, altrimenti il modulo non funziona benissimo secondo me. 
Il Real ha Xabi Alonso, il PSG Verratti, il Bayern Monaco ha Schweini, il Borussia ha Gundogan.
Al Napoli serve un regista da affiancare a Behrami.
Poi la difesa non mi convince per niente: vogliono giocare a 4 quando a mio parere nessuno dei loro esterni è un terzino.
Poi su Mertens sono pronto a scommettere che farà la differenza, mentre su Callejon nutro dei dubbi sinceramente.
Insomma sti soldi potevano spenderli meglio, non hanno comprato i terzini e non hanno il regista.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> I due centrali di centrocampo non mi convincono per niente, nel 4-2-3-1 ci vuole un regista, altrimenti il modulo non funziona benissimo secondo me.
> Il Real ha Xabi Alonso, il PSG Verratti, il Bayern Monaco ha Schweini, il Borussia ha Gundogan.
> ...



Il regista ce l'hanno, Inler. Parlo prettamente di caratteristiche eh.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2013)

Un centrale spagnolo, mah.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il regista ce l'hanno, Inler. Parlo prettamente di caratteristiche eh.


Beh oddio, Inler è regista tanto quanto lo era Van Bommel. Non credo basti sinceramente.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2013)

Si d'accordo, però ha tempi di gioco quindi il regista lo può fare lui. Chiaro non si stia parlando di Pirlo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si d'accordo, però ha tempi di gioco quindi il regista lo può fare lui. Chiaro non si stia parlando di Pirlo.


Per me non basta avere i tempi di gioco per fare il regista. Servono capacità di palleggio e soprattutto grande visione di gioco, precisione dei passaggi corti e lunghi (nel 4-2-3-1 sono frequenti i cambi di gioco).


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Luglio 2013)

con albiol sono a posto dietro, questo vuol dire che su astori rimaniamo solo noi, che cu*o.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> con albiol sono a posto dietro, questo vuol dire che su astori rimaniamo solo noi, che cu*o.



C'è sempre Paletta....


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Luglio 2013)

Per me Albiol è un sopravvalutato.
Il Napoli ha cercato più il nome famoso che altro.


----------

